
Lethal aggression in chimpanzees is better explained by adaptive strategies - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature13727
======
bongonewhere
When I glanced at the title I thought it was about mailchimp and github
commits.

------
mnx
Remarkably close to the statistics for humans:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homicide_statistics_by_gender](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homicide_statistics_by_gender)

~~~
cup-of-tea
Wow, humans are even more extreme.

------
JdeBP
This is a highly editorialized title which does not reflect the main point of
the paper, whose actual title is _Lethal aggression in_ Pan _is better
explained by adaptive strategies than human impacts_.

~~~
cup-of-tea
But note that it's up to the community to decide what the interesting points
of a study are, not necessarily the authors.

~~~
JdeBP
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
Theizestooke
chimpicide

~~~
cup-of-tea
Shouldn't it be _panicide_?

